# Any K3 hacks or tricks to getting Gchat or other instant messaging than Yahoo?



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just curious if any of you out there have found a way to use gchat instant messaging, or AIM for that matter, on your K3's? I notice that yahoo messenger has functionality now on the kindle (http://us.m.yahoo.com/p/messenger/) but i don't use yahoo unfortunately? Think its possible in the near future? Thanks for any insights...

Stanley
---------
*Top 5 uses for my kindle: instapaper (articles from web delivered at 5am), calibre (la times), google reader (friend's blogs), archiving my dissertation pdf's, and ohh, reading books. *


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

You can use http://m.ebuddy.com

It is an IM app that can be used across multiple chat services. I actually tested it with my GTalk account on my K1 and was actually able to use it.

With the updated webkit browser in the K3, it should work a lot better. You might even be able to go to their main site instead of the mobile site.

http://www.ebuddy.com


----------

